# Did the Aldabraman retire from the Forum?



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

I was just wondering if the Aldaraman retire from the Forum? The last thing I read from him was that he might be back some day. I will miss the picture of his tortoise. He also always had nice things to say about our pictures. I hope I mis- understood what he said.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

To each his own.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> To each his own.


Yvonne you are tuff. Lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't mean to be. Its just that everyone has free will and we can't hold onto them if they don't want to be here. Since he didn't give a reason for leaving, there's no sense in guessing. Maybe his tortoise-keeping got to be too much and he doesn't have time for the computer anymore. Unless he tells us, we'll never know.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe he just doesn't want to mess up his perfect 5000 post count.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 16, 2011)

ohno! i hope not!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

JeffG said:


> Maybe he just doesn't want to mess up his perfect 5000 post count.



I was just going to say...maybe he was going for a milestone and when he reached his 5,000th post decided to call it quits.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

I noticed that 5,000th post to.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 16, 2011)

I like Aldabraman's tortoises they are awesome! And why do you guys put so much negative energy here? If he comes back yay, If he doesn't, Oh well? Fantastic Tortoise Keeper he is!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry...didn't realize we were being negative. Did you want us to do the happy dance?


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 16, 2011)

I like dancing!!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 16, 2011)

He can't go far! There are only so many forums he could join if he wanted. With that herd he could never hide for to long. I bet he just got busy. At least he left us with beautiful pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

There's only so much we can do about members who leave. I hate to see anyone quit posting. Each member is important to me. When I realize that we haven't seen posts from any certain member, I'll send them an email inviting them back to give us an update on their tortoises. But if someone wants to leave, that's not up to us.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 16, 2011)

That's great that you invite old members back! I go through old post and I don't recognize the names and wonder why they left and don't want to share their torts w/ us anymore. Some of them have great enclosures and you can't ask them questions because it's been so long and you know they won't see it.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 16, 2011)

He's actively posting on another forum. Guess he just doesn't like us anymore.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh! he turn out to be a turn coat. I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Laura (Sep 16, 2011)

I think he is just busy.. maybe he is helping the guy who got his torts confiscated.. 
Or maybe he is just taking a break.. I do once in a while.. not here as much...


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes people just decides to take a break, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 16, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Sometimes people just decides to take a break, nothing wrong with that...


I know. I was just picking. But, I am going to miss him.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 16, 2011)

The forum can seem a bit like "Groundhogs Day" sometimes, so a break from time to time is probably a good idea. Better that than to get completely burned out and leave for good.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2011)

He didn't say he was leaving just that he wanted a break, nothing wrong with that. People are free to enjoy this forum as much or as little as possible.


----------



## Cfr200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe he bought the property he was looking at and is trying to get it ready for his herd.


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it's great to go on other forums. I belong to a few myself, but I could never lieave this one.....it's like home to me, and the first one I joined. I guess I just don't understand why someone has to leave one forum to belong to another one.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know Terry but I'm only a member on this one. I hope he gets on again he is nice.


----------



## RianSeeking (Sep 16, 2011)

I will miss him. My son and I look for his pictures every night. The Aldabras and also Nelson.


----------

